# Anyone Going to Grillstock 2016 in Bristol



## smokewood (Mar 9, 2016)

Just wondering if anyone is going to Grillstock this year?


----------



## wade (Mar 13, 2016)

Hi James. Yes I am going for the whole weekend. I got some Early Bird Pit Crew tickets a few months ago. Are you going?


----------



## smokin monkey (Mar 13, 2016)

I will not be going :-(


----------



## wade (Mar 14, 2016)

The music and atmosphere were good last year but some of the catering stands were very disappointing - several were no better than mass produced pub food. 













Satage from event.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 14, 2016


















Stage from Hotel.jpg



__ wade
__ Mar 14, 2016


----------



## smokewood (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes I am going for whole weekend also.  I will have to book a hotel before everything sells out, I think the Ibis is the nearest hotel.  There is not much information on the location of the event, I think the nearest train station is going to be Bristol Temple Meads.  

I am thinking of coming down on Friday morning but not sure if to travel back early evening on the Sunday or travel on the Monday, what time does everything finish on the Sunday?


----------



## wade (Mar 21, 2016)

Yes the Ibis is the nearest hotel (0.2 miles), but we stayed in the Radison Blu last year (0.3 miles). It was quiet, very convenient for the event and from our room you could see the Grillstock stage in the distance. It was just a 5 minute walk along the Water Front. The walk from Temple Meads station to the hotel is only 0.9 miles and did not take us long.

The event itself does not really start unto 6 or 7 pm on the Friday so I am not sure if it is worth getting there much earlier than that. We had to leave mid day Sunday and so we didn't see what it was like Sunday afternoon. On Saturday afternoon though it was a zoo - wall  to wall people. Take a folding chair as there are limited places to sit and also some foam ear plugs as the music can get quite loud - I am not showing my age again am I


----------



## some bloke (Mar 23, 2016)

Anybody know what the band lineup is for both days?


----------



## wade (Mar 23, 2016)

I have not seen the list. They may not have finalised it yet.


----------



## smokewood (Mar 28, 2016)

The Stranglers are playing on Sunday which should be good, and will take me back to 1977, not sure on the Saturday though.


----------



## some bloke (Mar 29, 2016)

Cheers - was thinking about just going to one day, The Stranglers make Sunday the day of choice so far.


----------

